# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  the summary for the first chapter in criminology science

## howida mahmoud

-  criminology is scientific study of crime as an individual and social phenomenon
-  crime according to its legall concept is an act forbidden and made punishable by the law but if we going to define it according to criminology concept so for the act to be crime it must meet the following condition : 
1 - the act must be done by a person of comptent age  .
2 - the act must be voluntary and the man who does it must be free from certain forms of compulsion .
3 - the act must be intentional .
4 - knowledge .
5 - the act is done by malice or sometimes its done by negligence .
*  mala in se & mala prohibita 
-  a crime is an act that violates the basic values and beliefs of society .
-  natural laws are rooted in core values shared by many cultures
-  natural laws protect against harm to persons e.g ( murder - rape - assault )  or  property e.g ( theft - larceny - robbery )
*  statutes are enacted by legislatures and reflect current cultural mores e.g laws that prohibit marijuana use and gambling .

----------


## أحمد يوسف الشناوى

the summary of the first chapter in criminology  science                                                                                             in  brife criminoloy is the scientific study of crime but what is the definition of crime &   according to its legal concept acrime is an act forbidden and made punishable by the law but according to its criminogical concept for the the to be a crime it must meet following conditions like 1-  it must be done by a persone of comptente age    2- the act must be voluntary and who dose it must also be  free from certians forms of complusion 3- knowledge 4- the act must be intional 5- the act is done by malice or som times is done by ngligence_ 


mala in se& mala prohibita acrime is an act that violates the baisic valuse beliefs in society  
naturals laws are rooted incore valuse shared by many cultures
natrauls law protect us from (larncey assault property)

----------

